# Cable Car Calamities Costly



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 15, 2013)

I had no idea...

San Francisco cable car accidents costs millions - http://www.mercurynews.com/breaking-news/ci_23023848/san-francisco-cable-car-accidents-costs-millions

"Cable cars average about an accident a month and routinely rank among the most accident-prone mass transportation modes in the country per vehicle mile traveled annually, according to the U.S. Department of Transportation. Over the last 10 years, city officials have reported 126 accidents injuring 151 people."

"The city has been settling lawsuits almost since the cable cars began operation in 1893. One woman won a 1970 jury verdict of $50,000 after she claimed that a minor accident on a cable car she was riding turned her into a nymphomaniac.

"'The 19th Century technology of the cable cars does pose some challenges,' said Paul Rose, a spokesman for the city agency that oversees San Francisco mass transit. 'While one accident is too many and we're always working to improve safety, these incidents are rare.'"




California Street Cable Car Line. Fun to ride, but hazards are pretty self-evident.​


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 15, 2013)

50 G's because she became a nympho?? Only in this world. An accident a month isn't at all that bad for them. I thought it was higher.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 15, 2013)

Acela150 said:


> An accident a month isn't at all that bad for them. I thought it was higher.


Used to be higher; story says 36 in 2004, and Muni guy says they've made progress.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 15, 2013)

50 Gs for Nymphomania! Maybe we should spend more time on Cable Cars instead of Amtrak! :giggle:


----------



## Anderson (Apr 15, 2013)

Check the date on the Nymphomaniac case. It was _1970 _in California...I can't say I'm surprised it succeeded.


----------



## Paulus (Apr 15, 2013)

Anderson said:


> Check the date on the Nymphomaniac case. It was _1970 _in California...I can't say I'm surprised it succeeded.


Eh, if she could document it reasonably enough (and it's at least theoretically possible via head injury), it's perfectly reasonable and ought to be in any state. Like any other mental illness, hypersexuality is not something that the sufferer actually enjoys.


----------



## George Harris (Apr 16, 2013)

Of course it is 19th century technology. That is a major part of the attraction. Then you have a ridership that is primarily tourists, most of which probably are not users of public transit of any kind. These people are unfamiliar with how the thing operates. Accidents per mile will of course be high because the mileage is really low. Must have been a slow news day.


----------

